
Quantum Computing for Computer Scientists [video] - ahelwer
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/video/quantum-computing-computer-scientists/
======
ahelwer
Presenter here! Here's the talk blurb:

This talk discards hand-wavy pop-science metaphors and answers a simple
question: from a computer science perspective, how can a quantum computer
outperform a classical computer? Attendees will learn the following:

* Representing computation with basic linear algebra (matrices and vectors)

* The computational workings of qbits, superposition, and quantum logic gates

* Solving the Deutsch oracle problem: the simplest problem where a quantum computer outperforms classical methods

* Bonus topics: quantum entanglement and teleportation

The talk concludes with a live demonstration of quantum entanglement on a
real-world quantum computer, and a demo of the Deutsch oracle problem
implemented in Q# with the Microsoft Quantum Development Kit. This talk
assumes no prerequisite knowledge, although comfort with basic linear algebra
(matrices, vectors, matrix multiplication) will ease understanding.

Slides are here: [https://speakerdeck.com/ahelwer/quantum-computing-for-
comput...](https://speakerdeck.com/ahelwer/quantum-computing-for-computer-
scientists)

I'd love to answer any questions! I made this talk to cover all the stuff
which gave me the most trouble as I learned quantum computing. I believe this
material is easily within the grasp of all software engineers. If you're
looking for a textbook instead of a video, I strongly recommend the book (also
called) Quantum Computing for Computer Scientists by Noson S. Yanofsky.

